# Fujifilm FinePix S2750 12MP Digital Bridge Camera



## Happy Girl (5 Jun 2011)

Any views on this camera. Looking for a good quality for amateur sports photography/family photos. Something mid range with good zoom. Was considering this one.


----------



## Complainer (5 Jun 2011)

I got a Fuji S1500 about 18 months ago. I takes great photos, when it works. I'd never buy a Fuji again. Some little bits broke off the battery compartment lid after six months, and I found a fair few other people online with the same problem. They fixed it under warranty. More recently, it got stuck when fully zoomed in with a 'Focus Error' message on the screen. I found loads of other people online with the same problem on lots of different Fuji models, and they are telling me that they won't repair it for free as the warranty has expired. I'm going to send it back to them anyway, and threaten Small Claims if they don't fix it. The little complication is that I bought it from Amazon UK, so I'm not sure who I take the Small Claims case against.


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks for that Complainer. Anyone got any recommendations for camera in the price range 150-180euro.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Jun 2011)

The  of that model are uniformly good, and I have two similar (earlier) Fuji bridge cameras — S5000 and my current S9600 — which have given years of good service. Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## Padraigb (7 Jun 2011)

I seem also to have been lucky with a Fuji FinePix S6500.

There are a lot of variables to consider when choosing a camera, and I am not well-versed in all the technical matters. I'll keep it simple: the optical system is good; the camera handles very well (it seems at home in my hands); the results please me; I have had no problems.


----------



## Complainer (3 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> I got a Fuji S1500 about 18 months ago. I takes great photos, when it works. I'd never buy a Fuji again. Some little bits broke off the battery compartment lid after six months, and I found a fair few other people online with the same problem. They fixed it under warranty. More recently, it got stuck when fully zoomed in with a 'Focus Error' message on the screen. I found loads of other people online with the same problem on lots of different Fuji models, and they are telling me that they won't repair it for free as the warranty has expired. I'm going to send it back to them anyway, and threaten Small Claims if they don't fix it. The little complication is that I bought it from Amazon UK, so I'm not sure who I take the Small Claims case against.



Just for the record, I brought the camera back to Fuji Ireland, showed the nice gent the 'focus error' problem. He tried a few things, but couldn't sort it on the spot. He suggested there might be a bit of dirt or something stopping the lens from retracting. He agreed to send it off to their repair workshop, and he was hopeful that it would be done at no cost.

They sent it back to me yesterday by courier, with a note saying 'no fault found - camera working normally - flat or faulty batteries causing the problem - use batteries of at least 2000 mAh rating'. I put in the exact same batteries that were in the camera when I showed the problem to the nice gent in Fuji, and lo and behold, it is working fine now. Seems a bit strange, but at least I have a working camera now.


----------



## iamthemoney (7 Sep 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> The of that model are uniformly good, and I have two similar (earlier) Fuji bridge cameras — S5000 and my current S9600 — which have given years of good service. Maybe I was lucky.




my s5000 recently went faulty , as when i turn it on, i just get a white lcd screen and can see nothing that the lens is pointing at.... its a few years old but got light use...


i thought it would last longer than that.


----------



## flossie (7 Sep 2011)

I just handed back my Fuji point and shoot work camera as i got the 'zoom error' message as well. Had been workign absolutely fine for 2 years and failed right when i needed it to work! Couldn't be anything to do with batteries as i use the lithium battery that came with it. Had tried using a soft brush to clear out the lens area, putting th ecamera on/off numerous times etc but nothing. Been handed a little Sony one instead.

OP, i am looking at the Panasonic Lumiz DMC-FC45 to purchase for my personal camera. I had a play with the FC38 and thought it was great. It's about €250 opnline if you can stretch your budget?


----------

